# TSD and Kenpo



## Lance (Dec 21, 2003)

I Have taken Kenpo for a while and some escrima classes, and I moved and the only thing in my area is TSD, will this work ok with Kenpo?  is it going to add to my kenpo or will it confuse my current learning?


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think it will confuse you, but I don't think it is a step forward either.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 21, 2003)

Agreed.:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 21, 2003)

This is going to depend a lot on the teacher.  TSD is a chinese/korean art that is taught very much like japanese karate.  If you find a teacher that brings TSD back to its chinese roots, then you will find that kenpo and TSD are very good matches.  In fact, you will learn alot about both arts by cross training.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *TSD is a chinese/korean art that is taught very much like japanese karate. *



Yes, don't confuse it with (sport) TKD. It is self-defense oriented and feels simialr to Shotokan but has Chinese roots. It is certainly worth looking into.


----------

